# Issues incubating gongylus ooth - rotten embryos



## PlayingMantis (Aug 11, 2015)

My mated Gongylus has been laying ooths for a while and her latest ooth, laid over two months ago, never hatched, so I cut it open and I found dead embryos that were fully developed (with eyes, body segments, and legs). And yes, they were definitely dead - they were black/rotten, wet (black liquid if squeezed) and exuded a funny odor.  

I assume something went wrong with incubation. I've been incubating them at 82 deg and 60% humidity, no spraying. I know ideally the temp should be higher and the humidity lower, but I'm not sure what I can do to lower the humidity in my room. In hindsight, I probably should've used a heating pad to increase the temperature though.

I have a couple more (more recent) ooths that are showing eyes and development via candling. I don't want the same thing to happen to them.

What do you think went wrong? What's the ideal temp/humidity? Any tips?


----------



## idologrl (Aug 15, 2015)

Ask Ian Hunter on fb. Hes specializes in gongys and I'll bet he could tell you what went wrong and also give advise on how to incubate.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Aug 15, 2015)

Sure, will do, thanks! I checked another one of her ooths, popped open an egg, and guess what? Rotten again.  I can't help but feel disappointed, because I was so close - raised them, got them mated, and ended up with fertilized ooths. Looks like something went badly wrong during incubation.


----------



## Jon (Aug 30, 2015)

Does it have good air flow?


----------

